#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Quality Tools for Managing Construction Projects by Abdul Razzak Rumane

## raz

Hello to all!..... Who has this book?

*Quality Tools for Managing Construction Projects* by *Abdul Razzak Rumane*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please share with meSee More: Quality Tools for Managing Construction Projects by Abdul Razzak Rumane

----------


## junaidi

Hi,
Check out the below link....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards,
Razi

----------


## raz

Thank you!

----------

